# Raid 1 sur Power Mac G5 bi pro 1,8 GHz



## esquisse1 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Après avoir perdu un dd externe de 1To ,je me décide a passer en raid.
Pour les dd,chez Macway,il y a les compatibilités avec les différents Mac, donc pas de soucis.
J' ai choisi 2dd 1,5 To compatibles PMG5 :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...ern-digital-caviar-gp-wd15ears-64-mo-int.html
En revanche,pour le boitier,je me pose des questions sur la compatibilité.J'ai trouvé celui ci,mais y a t il compatibilité ou non avec le PMG5 ? :
http://www.inxtron.com/products/hddmulti/taurus/pdd_superslcm

Merci d'avance pur vos avis..


----------



## esquisse1 (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2010)

Ben t'as la réponse dans ton lien :

*System Requirements (Mac)* 

eSATA: Mac OS 10.4 or higher
FireWire 800 (1394b): Mac OS 10.2 or higher
FireWire 400 (1394a): Mac OS 10.1.5 or higher
USB 2.0 (USB 1.1): Mac OS 10.2 or higher
Your hardware device must have the correct corresponding port (eg. USB 2.0, USB 1.1 or PCI card)
eSATA Plug and Play support required for host card driver


----------



## esquisse1 (12 Septembre 2010)

OK.
Quid de la qualité du boitier?(je ne trouve pas d'avis utilisateurs).le modele inferieur est vendu chez Macway mais pas celui ci....


----------



## esquisse1 (17 Septembre 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse ,j'ai reçu/installé le boitier Taurus Super-S avec 2 dd 1,5To WD caviar gp,le tout en raid 1 :ça marche et c'est silencieux,branché en FW800 sur le PMG5 (et ça m'évitera de perdre bêtement le contenu d'un dd qui a lâché )


----------



## Al_Copett (18 Septembre 2010)

Il faut savoir que Mac OSX peut faire du Raid0 ou du Raid1 mais d'une façon software.

Ma config. PM G5 2.3GHz Dual Core avec 2x1To WDC WD10EARS Mac OSX 10.5

Personnellement, j'ai choisi le Raid0 pour des raisons de performances et un disque dur externe pour Time Machine.

Pour plus détails, il faut aller voir dans l'aide de l' "Utilitaire disques", faire une recherche avec "raid 1" et choisir dans les réponses "Création d'un ensemble RAID en miroir".

Je pense que cette solution est satisfaisante au vu de la stabilité de Mac OSX.


----------

